# wats a fast car



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Well my friend just traded in his rsx for a 2003 s2000 and another friend just got a 350z.

These are all nice cars and i got really jelous of them cuz all my friends have really nice cars, another friend has a supra, and one might get a wrx

My question is what car could i get that could keep up or beat these cars except the supra

Price range is under 18,000

Doesnt matter if its american,german,japanese

Thanks alot...Im just looking around for a car that i can look into so i could do alot of research

I had in mind a 2000 Mustang CObra, Mitsubishi Eclipse GSX or a Subaru WRX is my friend doesnt get it.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

gsx would be a cheap price (from 5-9k) and is cheap to mod. 00 cobras quick. wrx isnt anything special stock they open up when u get the full turbo exhaust and a intake.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Any of the late firebirds should be able to smoke those. With mods it can smoke the supra as well. OR you could get a cheap 5.0 late 80s stang, and get a custom SC put on and still be under 18k in the hole.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm not even going to suggest anything because I will get hounded.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I'm not even going to suggest anything because I will get hounded.


 Good.









j/p hehe, you have good taste. Lets see what ideas you got.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

he's gonna say nothing but a firebird or trans am

watch


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> he's gonna say nothing but a firebird or trans am
> 
> watch
> 
> :rasp:


 See what I mean.

I was actually going to suggest some other cars as well.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

I would honestly look into a SS camaro. They are badass cars.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

dwarfcat said:


> I would honestly look into a SS camaro. They are badass cars.


 actually i jst looked one up..hehe very nice

friend of mine has a z28...that thing boogies...









94ndta tell me what cars u have in mind.....pwease


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

If you wanted to beat them all, you couyld get any LS1 car (F-body or corvette), and they would beat all of them stock. If you wanted to modify it, a GSX would be good, a cobra is very good as well. If you are just talking about straight line, not much can do better for cheap than some of the cars listed. If you would wish to modify it, I can suggest some easily modded cars to ya.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

You could look at a 99 trans am ws6.. or a cobra. The WRX is definately an option. How long have you been driving though... after this recent turn of events im kind of against inexperienced drivers in RWD cars. Our friend is still in a coma... i found the story today that the mustang he was riding in tried to drift around a turn.. fish tailed about 3 times and shot him wrapped itself around a poll where his head went out the open window and hit and iron poll holding and angel up. I spent part of the day in the hospital before he went into brain surgery..









The GSX is definately a good choice.. personally i like AWD especially for someones first sports car and if it will be a daily driver.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> If you would wish to modify it, I can suggest some easily modded cars to ya.


 yes please


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

How bout buying a "MODDED" Grand National!!

I am a Honda guy, just in case the name is NOT obvious to you, but I still LOVE the Buick GN.

I have raced a few at the track when my car was still in street trim, and well... I didn't fare so well... The one I raced was "moderately" modded, and ran low 11's to high 10's
















He was also on DOT's


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

l2ob said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > If you would wish to modify it, I can suggest some easily modded cars to ya.
> ...


 Fox body mustangs. (the small boxy ones) Have GOBS GOBS AND GOBS of aftermarket support and are easier to work on than newer cars.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

l2ob said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > If you would wish to modify it, I can suggest some easily modded cars to ya.
> ...


 GRand National, Typhoon, Syclone, Cobra, Fox-boy stang, DSM, used SRT4, IS300, RX-7, Supra (if you can find one), MR2, 300ZX, F-body, Early C5 vette...all of these cars you can find for under 20,000, all of them will smoke your friends cars with mods + price of car under 20,000. It's up to you which one looks better, handles better, breaks better, is more comfy, etc etc.


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Filo said:


> Fox body mustangs. (the small boxy ones) Have GOBS GOBS AND GOBS of aftermarket support and are easier to work on than newer cars.


 They are so terrible looking tho. What about the first year new body style 94, they still packed the 5.0 didnt they? The 4.6 didnt start till 95.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm not sure about prices but see if you can find a turbo Mazda rx-7 . They're quick as f*ck and the almost perfect 50/50 weight distribution means they handle like a dream. The sound of that rotary at high RPMs is dead sexy too. The only problem with them is that you have to be damn sure the guy you're buying from kept up on his oil changes and that you do the same thing because it got a repuration for being unreliable thanks to people who don't change their oil and blow their apex seals as a result. Keep the oil changed and they're perfectly reliable and great cars.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

dwarfcat said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Fox body mustangs. (the small boxy ones) Have GOBS GOBS AND GOBS of aftermarket support and are easier to work on than newer cars.
> ...


 Oh man! Some 5.0 stangs are sweet! I have seen some that just make me drool they looks do bad ass. I'll find a pic of one.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Yes it did pack the 5.0, but you generally never want to buy the first year of a newly changed car like that. (quirks)


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Filo said:


> Yes it did pack the 5.0, but you generally never want to buy the first year of a newly changed car like that. (quirks)


Yea but the car is now 10 years old. Did it have problems for the first year of the new style? I havent heard of any, except typical ford quality.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

dwarfcat said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > Fox body mustangs. (the small boxy ones) Have GOBS GOBS AND GOBS of aftermarket support and are easier to work on than newer cars.
> ...


 Not too ugly...


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

Yea some people love them. I have tried and tried to like them. But to me they all just look revolting. Then people take them and throw wings and body kits and other trash on them. This does nothing but make them more putrid in my book.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I've seen that picture a few times and I still don't understand how a highly modified drag car is pulling wheelies. If he took the time to do all that other sh*t to his car you'd have thought he'd do his suspension properly so he isn't jumping off the road at the line...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I've seen that picture a few times and I still don't understand how a highly modified drag car is pulling wheelies. If he took the time to do all that other sh*t to his car you'd have thought he'd do his suspension properly so he isn't jumping off the road at the line...


 Depends on what class he is in and if they allow the rails on or not. Rear wheel drive will ALWAYS do that if you got enough HP and TQ.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I've seen that picture a few times and I still don't understand how a highly modified drag car is pulling wheelies. If he took the time to do all that other sh*t to his car you'd have thought he'd do his suspension properly so he isn't jumping off the road at the line...


 There are times when even suspension a tweaked suspension cannout prevent a car from poppin their front up.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

EDIT: Eh whatever, I'd say most of the wheelies you see are people not having their suspensions set up proper. Maybe that guys car really is insanely powerful, but alot of it is improperly set up suspensions


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> EDIT: Eh whatever, I'd say most of the wheelies you see are people not having their suspensions set up proper. Maybe that guys car really is insanely powerful, but alot of it is improperly set up suspensions


 Who doesn't like a good wheel hanger?!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

People who want their cars power to be used to push the car forward and not upwards


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: Eh whatever, I'd say most of the wheelies you see are people not having their suspensions set up proper. Maybe that guys car really is insanely powerful, but alot of it is improperly set up suspensions
> ...


 Yeah seriously, I would have sh*t my pants if my ride could do that in front my my high school hahahah imagine the principals face, and all your classmates!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> People who want their cars power to be used to push the car forward and not upwards










I was joking man. It's still fun to see a car pull a wheelie. Just like it is fun to see a burnout, or a powerslide. Lighten up.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Lighten up yourself, what do you think the wink at the end of the post was for?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

MY bad.








I am not good at telling emotions online.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Lighten this up bitches!!!!!!!























LOL j/k Seriously, just to scoot around in that stang would be a kick in the pants. Imagine doing a wheelie when taking off a green light against some punks revving their engines. Can you say


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> EDIT: Eh whatever, I'd say most of the wheelies you see are people not having their suspensions set up proper. Maybe that guys car really is insanely powerful, but alot of it is improperly set up suspensions


 it's the power they're putting out man. they cant help it. whoever doesnt like a car pulling a wheelie off the line, i dont know.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

1995 nissan 300zx twin turbo







*sigh* someday


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

1993 camaro z28, thats what im savin for,


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

I suggest goint and gettin a new gto those things are bad ass u wont have any problems with it anytime soon cuz its new and there fast as a mo fo. i think they start at 20g.


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

my vette!








ill sell it to you for $20,000 and youll be smoking supras. 1/8 mile time was 6.9sec @ 119mph!!!







(drag radial slicks)


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> my vette!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 my dad wont let me get a vette...sorri

and im not looking for a car right now....in a year or 2...i jst wana do some research first


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> my vette!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Wow!

What are your goals? Do you want to hang with them on the freeway or stoplight to stoplight? Is handling a priotiry?

I'd get a 01 or older Imprea 2.5rs and drop a v7 or v8 spec-c engine in it.

GN's are f'n sick!

02 and older Cobras suck.

If you get a DSM you'll have to either get a 1g, or do a 1g swap into a 2g.

You could also get a RX-7 TurboII. They're really fast when modded, but rx-7 and reliable don't go hand in hand.

300zx is cool but a serious pita to mod because there's no room in the enginebay.

Once your friend starts modding his poopra you're going to have a hard time keeping up with him on the topend unless you go domestic.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

rbp3rbp3 said:


> I suggest goint and gettin a new gto those things are bad ass u wont have any problems with it anytime soon cuz its new and there fast as a mo fo. i think they start at 20g.


 Try 30 g's

scrappy....people have something against older cobras for some reason, and I don't know why. The 4.6L 32 valve has a ton of potential (same engine in the new mach 1) There are people who have put 600 rwhp through the stock bottom end with minimal problems. Just because they aren't and 03-04, doesn't mean you should ignore them.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

scrappydoo said:


> NitrousCorvette said:
> 
> 
> > my vette!
> ...


 Hope ya arn't talking about the OLDer cobras. the 1966 Cobra with the 427 ran low 12s STOCK. Add juice and you are in 10s!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> If you get a DSM you'll have to either get a 1g, or do a 1g swap into a 2g.


 you dont have to swap in the 6bolt into the 2g. the 7bolt's crankwalk is so overrated.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

l2ob said:


> Well my friend just traded in his rsx for a 2003 s2000 and another friend just got a 350z.
> 
> These are all nice cars and i got really jelous of them cuz all my friends have really nice cars, another friend has a supra, and one might get a wrx
> 
> ...


 where are you going to get a 00 cobra?


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

get a 93 jetta with a 97 vr6 engine.chip it and put a turbo.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ty. said:


> l2ob said:
> 
> 
> > Well my friend just traded in his rsx for a 2003 s2000 and another friend just got a 350z.
> ...


 The same place he is gonna get an '83 corvette and an 03 Trans Am.

Maybe he meant cobra R.

In which case he couldn't get that for under 20,000.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> ty. said:
> 
> 
> > l2ob said:
> ...


 no cobras except the cobra R were made in 00 and a cobra R is nowhere near 20k
so he couldnt possibly get one.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

best mod a car can have is a good driver. doesnt matter how much power the car has if your missing shifts and stuff. second i wouldnt suggest you start off with a Rwd car if your not used to one . people seriously hurt themselves like mentioned in another post


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

ty. said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > ty. said:
> ...


 Thats why I said "Maybe he meant cobra R." And then proceded to say "In which case he couldn't get that for under 20,000."

It was a joke...because incase you didn't know, they didn't make a corvette in 83, and the didn't make the F-body in 03.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

http://www.corvettemagazine.com/2000/january/83/83p1.asp


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> http://www.corvettemagazine.com/2000/january/83/83p1.asp


 "None were ever built for sale to the public"

The only one left is in the corvette museum....How do expect him to get ahold of that?

Are arguing against or with me?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

joefromcanada said:


> 1995 nissan 300zx twin turbo
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Defintely go for the 300zx.

Under 20k, you have a lot of options.

You could go for a 3000gt VR4. 320hp turboed.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> joefromcanada said:
> 
> 
> > 1995 nissan 300zx twin turbo
> ...


 3000GT, moderately fast, sucks for modding though. People often forget that they weigh over 3,800 lbs


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > joefromcanada said:
> ...


 Oh yeah.


















Well if he's looking for a really fast car, then get a 98 240sx SE, drop an SR20DET engine in it and mod the f*ck out of that.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 I always liked the 240. That seems like it would be a fun project.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


 Seems? No it is.

When I get a job that's the project I'm aiming for...*sigh* I hate having to work for money.

The crappy thing is that the SR20 is illegal in NY so I'd have to turbo the KA24 and really spend some money...or I could drop the engine and never tell my insurance company otherwise.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.corvettemagazine.com/2000/january/83/83p1.asp
> ...


With you. Just wanted to show that is the only one around that I have heard.:nod: Heck that would be the day when I argue against you on cars. LOL! Unless we are talking 4x4s


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > crazyklown89 said:
> ...


 I am sure many people do not mention that they just added 100+ HP to their car to their insurance company. Well unless you want to insure the new motor. When I SC my truck I am not going to tell the damn insurance company, mainly cus the project will be under $200 value.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Filo said:
> ...


 I use to be in trucks before I was into cars. But you would still probably win in that battle as well.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> ty. said:
> 
> 
> > 94NDTA said:
> ...


i know i got the joke and was saying that he was way off. i wasnt arguing with you.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you know you wanna AWD, I would get the WRX and set it up for rally/track


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha (Nov 18, 2004)

Go with the Cobra!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

ty. said:


> l2ob said:
> 
> 
> > Well my friend just traded in his rsx for a 2003 s2000 and another friend just got a 350z.
> ...


 sorri i ment a 1999 cobra or 2001?

i know they made it in 1999, the year which they made the newer body, whih is the year with all the kwirks...yaya i know


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

definitely the svt stang. im looking for a mercury cougar shell (99+) to drop my rebuilt contour engine in


----------



## Ghost410 (Aug 9, 2003)

I know that Black mustang you posted a picture of personally. I can tell you it is an extremely fast car. Last time I seen it run it ran in the 11.0 range all motor.

I linked this post to him, hopefully he'll check it out.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Ghost410 said:


> I know that Black mustang you posted a picture of personally. I can tell you it is an extremely fast car. Last time I seen it run it ran in the 11.0 range all motor.
> 
> I linked this post to him, hopefully he'll check it out.


 He must run a lot lower time with a rail-so his car doesnt do a wheelie, but goes foreward.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

the 300zx and 3000gt are both heavy as hell......no comparison between them and the newer lighter sports cars. They would have a hard time competing with a modded wrx on the track because of the power to weight ratio (although they would be making more power). Rx7 would be a good choice or an mr2 would be great choices. I dont like fords.. crappy build quality. You better off with a GM muscle car if you go that direction.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

my ford contour was alot better then these civic hatches with tin can exhuasts rofl

cant wait 4 tha kitty


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> scrappy....people have something against older cobras for some reason, and I don't know why. The 4.6L 32 valve has a ton of potential (same engine in the new mach 1) There are people who have put 600 rwhp through the stock bottom end with minimal problems. Just because they aren't and 03-04, doesn't mean you should ignore them.


 I never liked em. I just got a bad taste in my mouth from them simply because they lied about thier hp in 99 in hopes of matching the Z28SS powerwise. They fixed the problem in the 01's though. There's alot of potential there, but I'd rather build a Z28SS than a cobra.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Fresh said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > If you get a DSM you'll have to either get a 1g, or do a 1g swap into a 2g.
> ...


Some people say it's over-rated, some don't. Why would you dump alot of money into an engine that has a good chance of getting CW?

Here's a faq from DSMTuners:
http://members.shaw.ca/costall/1000Q/answe...whatiscrankwalk


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

l2ob said:


> Well my friend just traded in his rsx for a 2003 s2000 and another friend just got a 350z.
> 
> These are all nice cars and i got really jelous of them cuz all my friends have really nice cars, another friend has a supra, and one might get a wrx
> 
> My question is what car could i get that could keep up or beat these cars except the supra


You know, after re-reading this, there are alot of cars that can walk the cars you listed.

s2000- if he keeps it NA, you don't need anything outrageous to walk em

350z- same deal as the s2k, excpet the z is alot slower than the s2k stock.

wrx- you can make them moderatly fast for cheap, but to make them exceptionally fast you'll spend big bucks.

Supra- even with moderate mods are insane on the topend. It won't take much to walk one stoplight to stoplight though.

Finding a car that will keep up or walk the s2k, z, and wrx are easy. To walk the supra (if he's got a few mods) on the topend will take a fairly moded domestic, or Euro. I added Euro cars because most of them are geared to the moon. You can find a 00' Audi S4 for your pricerange but it won't be mint, but you'll need serious money to mod it if you can't do the installs yourself. You need to pull the engine to even touch the turbos on them. My friend Cable (RSForm on Audiworld) has a sick s4 that will walk most Supras he comes across. But Audi parts are not cheap, and you'll get raped on labor for installs.

But again I gotta ask, what do you want? Something that owns stoplight to stoplight, or a topend monster?

edit- linky no worky.


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

l2ob said:


> ty. said:
> 
> 
> > l2ob said:
> ...


 just to let you know cobras only come in standard. 
and i wasnt trying to make you look stupid i was just saying alot of people put cobra badges on regular GTs


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Neon SRT4
Impreza WRX


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

blueprint said:


> Neon SRT4
> Impreza WRX


 I must say the SRT4 is IMPRESSIVE!!!

I have seen them go low 12's on slicks witha $650. upgrade package from mopar performance...

The have a LOT of pottential....

But... it's still a neon :laugh:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you better just stay the hell away from the S4.. absolutely incredible car, but how much does the transmission cost? 14K? Its one of those cars that i would never buy used.

The srt4 is fast... but its FWD.. come on. Although it comes with all kinds of turbo goodness.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> you better just stay the hell away from the S4.. absolutely incredible car, but how much does the transmission cost? 14K? Its one of those cars that i would never buy used.


 I've seen a few 98 - 00 A4's that looked good, for decent price. I don't know anything about them though. Whats the diff between an A4 and an S4? Are they pretty good cars? I need something better to drive in the winter.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> But... it's still a neon :laugh:


 my point exactly....i think they are truelly amazing cars...but the fact that it is a neon just kills it.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm still saying get a MODDED Grand National!!!!!

for 18K you could pick up a GN with a turbo, injectors, and maybe even some engine management... along with the "basic stuff" like exhaust yada yada...

I'm tellin you, in a strait line NONE of your friends cars would come close!!!!

here.. from Ebay....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...4506584562&rd=1

THIS is what I'm talking about... MODDED!!!!!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> I'm still saying get a MODDED Grand National!!!!!
> 
> for 18K you could pick up a GN with a turbo, injectors, and maybe even some engine management... along with the "basic stuff" like exhaust yada yada...
> 
> ...


 i know all about the gn

my cuzin almost got one..it was nice as hell i went with him to go see it

but he ended up getting a 72' chevelle


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > you better just stay the hell away from the S4.. absolutely incredible car, but how much does the transmission cost? 14K? Its one of those cars that i would never buy used.
> ...


 a4 is either a front trac (fwd) or quattro which is awd

The a4 has a 2.8 liter v6 or the newer ones have a 3.0

The s4 is the same platform as the a4 but it has a twin turboed v6 awd (only coems awd)

my aunt had a 2000 s4....man that thing was nice, but its gone now and she has a touraeg(sp)

The newer s4's 2004 maybe even 2003 dont have turbo....they have a v8


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

the type of cougar my engine is going into
http://www.sounddomain.com/id/assassyns_kat

its a lil modded but you get the idea

*they are no longer RWD


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Grand Nationals just scream bad ass imo. For a while I considered selling the TA for one. You need to find one with better rims though.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Grand nationals are bad ass.. and they were my first experience with a fast car.. but they are a sports car only in the sense of moving in a straight line. The sound of the turbo spooling as the car just left you in the dust is what really prompted me to get into a newer type of forced induction engine. Thats a good car to get because its a classic, you would probably be looking to do alot of restoration on it. It is kinda ugly though.

The GN probably has more in common with the evo then with modern muscle cars.. complete sleeper.

There is a huge difference between a a4 and an s4.. none of the cars we have mentioned even belong in the same sentence as an S4. Incredibly piece of german engineering. Turbo AWD rocket that is completey refined an luxuries and built flawlessly, but like i said before. stay clear of the used ones. Its probably a better car to lease.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> Grand nationals are bad ass.. and they were my first experience with a fast car.. but they are a sports car only in the sense of moving in a straight line. The sound of the turbo spooling as the car just left you in the dust is what really prompted me to get into a newer type of forced induction engine. Thats a good car to get because its a classic, you would probably be looking to do alot of restoration on it. It is kinda ugly though.
> 
> The GN probably has more in common with the evo then with modern muscle cars.. complete sleeper.
> 
> There is a huge difference between a a4 and an s4.. none of the cars we have mentioned even belong in the same sentence as an S4. Incredibly piece of german engineering. Turbo AWD rocket that is completey refined an luxuries and built flawlessly, but like i said before. stay clear of the used ones. Its probably a better car to lease.


 MAN!!!! I REALLY know what you mean about TURBO NOISE, and leaving someone in the dust!!!!!

I am a Honda Guy (duh) when my car was still street legal I would race here and there, mostly on the track... but sh*t happens....

One night I got into it with a chevelle... it was at a light, right before a merge into one lane... a common challeneg near me..... No money, just get ahead of the other car, and in front before it goes to 1 lane.....

I dropped my clutch @5.5k on street tire, not Semi/DOT's and this guy got the jump... not much Torque in a 1.6L... Then I hit boost, take it to 8krmp before powershifteng into 2nd under boost, and slamming 3rd as I cut in front of him by at least a car lenth.... The merge is under a bridge too, so my open wastegate screaming as loud as the turbo was quite a thrill!!!!!

WOW!!! went off on a rant there....

The point is TURBO + EFI = BIG HORSEPOWER!!!!! and the less you weigh the faster you go (hence my Honda affair)

Sorry for projecting, but if was to do it ALL OVER I'd get a GN, and OWN sh*t!!!

But lemme tell ya, WHEN my Honda ius ready there isn't a GN alive that can take me... but I'm on a trailor


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Civic Disobedience said:


> But lemme tell ya, WHEN my Honda ius ready there isn't a GN alive that can take me... but I'm on a trailor


 LOL, I'm sure that was meant to be sarcastic.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Civic Disobedience said:
> 
> 
> > But lemme tell ya, WHEN my Honda ius ready there isn't a GN alive that can take me... but I'm on a trailor
> ...


 lol....


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Civic Disobedience said:
> 
> 
> > But lemme tell ya, WHEN my Honda ius ready there isn't a GN alive that can take me... but I'm on a trailor
> ...


 Not really....

With my stock internal motor I am limited as to how much boost I can run. It will be good for a 10.9xx

When I build a motor, and upgrade the turbo I'll be shooting for low 9's then into the 8's when I switch to methanol...

I'm not saying there is NO GN that can take me when I get to that level, but there deffinitely won't be many....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Civic Disobedience said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> > Civic Disobedience said:
> ...


 I'll beleive that when I see it. I like being proved wrong though.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Well... I am building this car on my own dime, and am not independently wealthy, so it's going to be a few years til I get to that point.

Right now I am saving for my chassis, and suspension. I allready have the motor/clutch/trans/engine management/turbo etc. etc. I just need to get the cage done, and get the wheelie bars mounted.

There are 8.0-8.3 second unibody hondas out there, just look at Garry Gardella (a self financed Honda guy)

he runs LOW 8's and wins races...

I am a small fish in a huge ocean of pro's but in time ANYTHING can happen....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Why bother with a FWD car like that? With the price you will be spending, you could have a GN for faster....


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Why bother with a FWD car like that? With the price you will be spending, you could have a GN for faster....


 I used to mod domestics/RWD cars, and just decided to do something different...

I like the combination of Technology, and horsepower not to mention the challenge of getting that much power to the front wheels, and keeping it under control.

It is a HANDFULL to keep the car strait, boosting, as well as shift


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

saturn ion redline


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

goodnews said:


> saturn ion redline


 The "redline" uses a Honda Motor


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> I like the combination of Technology, and horsepower


I like that response. That's why I bought a newer car vs an older one. But there are times I wish for the simplicity of something older.

edit for teh speeling.


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> goodnews said:
> 
> 
> > saturn ion redline
> ...





> not even close my friend it uses a 2.0l supercharged eco-tech. thast made by GM


----------



## IanTerry69 (Nov 22, 2004)

Go with a Chevelle SS.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

IanTerry69 said:


> Go with a Chevelle SS.


cuz in has one dont wanna copy him, if something i was gonna get a 69' mustang fastback but i want more technology right now....in the future i will go muscle.







for sure!


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

i'm not gonna read all for pages of this but i say go with an american muscle classic....you could find a 98 or so trans am for under 20


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Civic Disobedience said:


> goodnews said:
> 
> 
> > saturn ion redline
> ...


 Diffrent redline....he is talking about the redline ion coupe, not the VUE.

Both are slow anyways....I wouldn't consider either a fast car.


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

fast for a $19,000 car
which is what he was asking for


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

sorry did read all the posts but fastest car under 20000 id say DODGE SRT-4 although it is a neon =/


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

goodnews said:


> fast for a $19,000 car
> which is what he was asking for


 no.....not very fast. There are many cars that can spank it for less...plus there isn't a whole lot of room for improvement.


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

I know its just fun to beat people in a saturn. they don't see it coming


----------



## ty (May 14, 2004)

goodnews said:


> I know its just fun to beat people in a saturn. they don't see it coming


 no way is a stock saturn gona beat a v8 mustang or camaro


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

never ever ever ever ever did I say that nor would I


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

> I know its just fun to beat people in a saturn. they don't see it coming


but if u look at the other posts im looking for a car that COULD beat other cars then just civics









saturns =


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

l2ob said:


> > I know its just fun to beat people in a saturn. they don't see it coming
> 
> 
> but if u look at the other posts im looking for a car that COULD beat other cars then just civics
> ...


 I'm with you on the Sarurns... I actually have on, I drive a 95 SL2 with a 193k miles on it... I put a used motor in last year at 155K and a new trans a few months ago along with a new clutch and axles...

HOWEVER, I have friends with 10 second street legal hondas

I am enjoy what I am doing with my Honda, but I have always had a thing for the GN

It is turbo and fuel injection... technology and horsepower

Someday I plan on building a badass GN, but not til I conquer my Honda project... or hit the lotto!!!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

Civic Disobedience said:


> l2ob said:
> 
> 
> > > I know its just fun to beat people in a saturn. they don't see it coming
> ...


 haha u wont give up about the gn

lol but i agree with u, it is a bad ass car

ive seen a couple around my neighborhood


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

Iam not a dodge fan BUT the second fastest dodge production car is a neon svt.
19,000 and you will put a hurtin on most of those cars that they paid double for!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

TommyBlaze said:


> Iam not a dodge fan BUT the second fastest dodge production car is a neon svt.
> 19,000 and you will put a hurtin on most of those cars that they paid double for!


 Neon SVT?


----------



## TommyBlaze (Jan 16, 2004)

oops srt-4


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

no matter what.. a performance car = big bucs for parts and repair. If i didnt have lots of money coming in i would probably just get a new supercharged scion TC.. under 20K. reliable? Yes.. looks better then half the cars out there costing more as well and you can built it yourself at the dealership and finance the costs of putting together a custom looking car. This is called marketing genious. When are we going to catch on here in the states?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Catch on in the states? If I remember the Japanese STILL have not made a sports car in the same class as the Mustang or Camaro/Firebird. When will they make a "highly tuned V8". Then they will catch on. As far as looks, I prefer the looks on a Viper over a compact Japanese car anyday. Thats my taste tho, but Poseidon, EVOS are the exception







they look


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Does it have to be a new car or would you be up for buying a used one? Also would you be willing to do a motor swap? If so there are so many options it's not even funny. But If you know what you're doing, 20k can build you one hell of a car.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

im looking for probably a used car now since its going to be my first car because right now im just driving my parents cars.

THe thing that i hate about me is that my taste is all over the place

i like euro cars, american, and japanese so its gonna take me a while before i decide what i actually want


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

Filo said:


> Catch on in the states? If I remember the Japanese STILL have not made a sports car in the same class as the Mustang or Camaro/Firebird. When will they make a "highly tuned V8". Then they will catch on. As far as looks, I prefer the looks on a Viper over a compact Japanese car anyday. Thats my taste tho, but Poseidon, EVOS are the exception
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 they have a whole bunch of those actually.. and they dont need v8s with poor gas mileage to produce high hp engines.. how about a 1100hp on 2.0 liter engine? They also have the nissan silvia.. soon to be released here. That easily outmatches those cars. Then we have the Skyline GT-R coming soon which is a garuntee for automobile of the year. The evo is only cool now because its one of the only real japanese sports cars to ever be brought to the united states. In europe for 75K you can buy the evo fq450.. a car that under warranty out performs a zonda c12 and the brand new lambo on the track.

specifically i was talking about marketing cars. It seems like GM is finally catching on, but why not offer escalades with your choice of wheel from the factory? where is the customization? Especially for cheap cars. You should be able to buy cars completey stripped like in japan. There you can a car with steel wheels.. no stereo, essential empty. Then you add your own wheels to the car to fit your taste.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> specifically i was talking about marketing cars. It seems like GM is finally catching on, but why not offer escalades with your choice of wheel from the factory? where is the customization? Especially for cheap cars. You should be able to buy cars completey stripped like in japan. There you can a car with steel wheels.. no stereo, essential empty. Then you add your own wheels to the car to fit your taste.


They....do....Like the 1LE option for F-bodies (when they made them)

And how bout all the new packages you get with the C6....











> they have a whole bunch of those actually.. and they dont need v8s with poor gas mileage to produce high hp engines.. how about a 1100hp on 2.0 liter engine? They also have the nissan silvia.. soon to be released here. That easily outmatches those cars. Then we have the Skyline GT-R coming soon which is a garuntee for automobile of the year. The evo is only cool now because its one of the only real japanese sports cars to ever be brought to the united states. In europe for 75K you can buy the evo fq450.. a car that under warranty out performs a zonda c12 and the brand new lambo on the track.


So they have 4 cyl's with poor gas mileage...gotcha. Also....is 1100hp suppose to be impressive? I don't see how that can outmatch any of those cars.

Also, I too can't wait to see the new skuline on the street.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

LOL 94NDTA, I so hope that was a joke. Where did you get that pic.

Poseidon, what are the torque numbers on that little 2.0liter? ALso need I remind you that the 2005 Chevrolet Corvette gets 18-28 to the gallon on a SIX LITER MOTOR!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Filo said:


> LOL 94NDTA, I so hope that was a joke. Where did you get that pic.
> 
> Poseidon, what are the torque numbers on that little 2.0liter? ALso need I remind you that the 2005 Chevrolet Corvette gets 18-28 to the gallon on a SIX LITER MOTOR!


No, it is serious. I guess you need to please the ricer in everybody.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

oh my goodnes.. what is that vette doing LOL i can understand the obvious option on cars like corvettes.. but im really talking about catering to people who dont want to spend all that money on a car. Look at the difference between our entry level cars, compared to the scion. Im really shocked by this car.. i mean, your getting all the perfect toyota reliability... and your designing your own car?.. it looks better then anything else in its price range.. Im just coming out of an 01 monte carlo SS.. and while that car had some nice features.. sometimes i would just look at it and not know what they were thinking when they designed it.

I think you pretty much be able to go into a dealership and pick the car to order.. but especially the wheels. So if you just want something good to get around in.. i think that scion is a steal.

Oh yeah i did see a new body design for the GTO.. it believe its the upgraded model.. looks pretty sweet and appears to have a carbon fiber or underbody difuser. Thats really what that car needs.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> oh my goodnes.. what is that vette doing LOL i can understand the obvious option on cars like corvettes.. but im really talking about catering to people who dont want to spend all that money on a car. Look at the difference between our entry level cars, compared to the scion. Im really shocked by this car.. i mean, your getting all the perfect toyota reliability... and your designing your own car?.. it looks better then anything else in its price range.. Im just coming out of an 01 monte carlo SS.. and while that car had some nice features.. sometimes i would just look at it and not know what they were thinking when they designed it.
> 
> I think you pretty much be able to go into a dealership and pick the car to order.. but especially the wheels.


 I will admit, I think the scion TC is an AWESOME looking car. The interior is really cool too. I wouldn't change anything on it, cept for maybe the rims. It's too bad it is kinda under powered and FWD.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

:nod:


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

LMAO thats ugly I have to admit, I TOO tried to liek those stangs, but man they are sooo but ugly, IMO.

-O

Get the Miata, I don't like them, but man they are the cheapest/fastest bang for the buck! (+ aftrmrkt)


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you will definately get more grief in a modded import. This is what sucks. We just had someone get ticketed for their BOV after having to try to explain to the police officer that its not even part of the exhaust system lol stupid! They also said, you couldnt have anything adjustable under your hood... well how in the hell does a mechanic work on your car? Its really kind of crazy. I mean, not to point fingers... but any hot rod or muscle car is throwing off way more polution then a tuned import.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> you will definately get more grief in a modded import. This is what sucks. We just had someone get ticketed for their BOV after having to try to explain to the police officer that its not even part of the exhaust system lol stupid! They also said, you couldnt have anything adjustable under your hood... well how in the hell does a mechanic work on your car? Its really kind of crazy. I mean, not to point fingers... but any hot rod or muscle car is throwing off way more polution then a tuned import.


 Did you hear about that guy who got a ticket for a stock wing on an EVO? I beleive it is a member of an EVO forum that got it.

Yes, that is one plus on owning a domestic, the cops will give you a thumbs up instead of pull you over


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol 94ndta- i heard about that guy. Thats sad haha. It is true though, if a cop hears a camaro with flowmaster 40s he says "sweet, nice rumble". But with an import that has a huge magnaflow muffler that bumble bees around, he turns on his lights. I wonder what would happen if all cops liked imports and hated domestics.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Building up an old muscle car will give you the fastest car in your price range. If you want reliablity and with your price range the fastest cheapest car you can buy is an SRT-4. If you live in a snowy state I would recommend something else. There are so many nice cars available for under $20k. Sport Compact Car has a list every year of cheap sports cars and there opinions. Nearly every manufacturer has something competitive with the Mini-Muscle Car wave that's creeping along. Take your pic

Scion TC
Civic SI
RSX Type S
Nissan Sentra SE-R Spec V
Neon SRT-4
Saturn ION RedLine
Grand AM GT
Mazda 3
Corolla XRS
Celica GT-S
List goes on and on and on. It will be hard to get to many of them in your price range new. 
Ask your self.... When are you really going to need the power.... I mean really need it? Most people don't. However any of these cars is considered a speed inspired car because of the looks. I would just drive all the cars in your price range that you like and see them first hand. Then check to make sure it's reliable and then make the purchase. Don't buy a car that someone else tells you to buy. Buy what you want. No matter what car you buy there will always be too many cars to count that are faster than you









The Subi WRX is way out of your price range unless you buy a used one and it will be beat to hell. They all are beat to hell







I would highly recommend against buying a used Performance vehicle. It's a 90% plus chance it was beat. so 1/10 cars might not be beat. I sold cars for a few years and I've always red everything I can get my hands on about cars along with driving every new car made. It's a passion. If you want to ask any questions about cars pm me or throw em my way.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

a 1970 chevelle with a blown 454 would be an awesome car to drive, lots more respect than any newer car in its price range


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

indecisive said:


> a 1970 chevelle with a blown 454 would be an awesome car to drive, lots more respect than any newer car in its price range


ya thats my dream , but im looking something that i could drive as a daily driver and not have to be looking for the nearest gas station every 10 min









:edit: spelling


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

in norcal there is an undercover evo lol.. and you actually do get the thumbsup from some law enforcement.. but its at least 50/50 with the other half absolutely despising the car. This guy that got pulled over in our club uses the evo for his daily driver... his weekend car is a 2002 lambo mercialogo


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

84-85 Chevrolet Monte Carlo SS


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

how bout a honda prelude? like a the 92-96 or even the newer ones

my brother has the 96 and imo its a badass little car

i always look for parts for his car since he has no time to since he is always wat work or school and i always wanted to buy my own and fix it up like i wanted to...

heres my brothers car


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

prelude is ok..id rather have a beat on WRX then a a prelude though. The engine of the rally inspired cars are bullet proof. If your going to be replacing parts it will be the turbo, transfer case, clutch etc.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> prelude is ok..id rather have a beat on WRX then a a prelude though. The engine of the rally inspired cars are bullet proof. If your going to be replacing parts it will be the turbo, transfer case, clutch etc.


 A prelude engine can Roll for 200k+ without a rebuild. Honda are notorious for being able to keep going forever just like Toyota's. Over the course of 200,000 Miles a Subaru is going to require more maintenence than a Prelude. I'm not saying you should run out and buy a Prelude I'm just saying they are nice cars too.

Why do you say that the WRX is bullet proof? The truth is that in many cases people have had quite a bit of problems purchasing used WRX's.

The Trannys in the WRX's are notorious for having to replace trannys under 50k miles. They reworked the Tranny in 2003 and it helped a bit but problems are still rolling out.
The WRX Tranny sucks i'm sorry to say. If you said the STI I would say yes they are pretty tough but the WRX is not as tough as people think it is.

Yes it can handle power but the driveablity is not as good as what people think it is.
First of all the Rally Version of the STI is a totally different animal. The American version does have some of the parts of the Japanese engine. However many changes as well. One example is that Subi lowered the output big time so they could consider the vehicle for Americas LEV. Low Emission Vehicle standard. On manual-transmission models, the torque split between the two axles is 50/50, and a viscous limited-slip unit on the center differential can redistribute torque if one axle slips. On cars with automatic transmissions, the torque split is 45/55, and an electronically controlled clutch pack acts on a planetary center diff to redistribute engine torque. This is opposed to the STI model which utlizes a 6 Speed Tranny that's 3 times as strong. It also truly splits the power to all 4 wheels cuz it has another Viscous Style LSD in the Rear. Please don't compare the Rally CAR TO THE AMERICAN WRX. They aren't the same







I can only wish. America never ever gets the car as cool as it is in JAPAN.

The U.S. WRX uses the same valvetrain as Japanese and European STi versions of the car. That means a 7500 rpm redline (stock is 7000 rpm) is mechanically safe if other changes have been made appropriately. With the American-market EJ20, Subaru uses a mass-air engine management system, which utilizes an airflow meter to calculate fuel delivery. This is after several years of bouncing back and fourth between mass-air and speed density systems on its 2.5-liter engine in the 2.5 RS. Mass air systems generally respond well to aftermarket additions in the way of electronic gadgetry. So most people try and extract tons of power out of the vehicle even though the Tranny is only designed to handle the stock power. IT is very possible to add 50-80 HP to a WRX without spending over $1000.

The EJ20 boxer engine that comes in the WRX is able to stand up to quite a bit of punishment but the WRX is still a street car. Just because the WRX has some rally inspired technology in the engine doesn't mean it's bulletbroof or a race car. Example
The Honda NSX of Japan Developed Vtec Technology to increase the maximum power they would be able to extract from their V-6 Race engine. They later realized they could use a sinergistic benefit they recieved to better the fuel mileage, and the Emissions along with the stock idle of such vehicles as their Civics, Accords and the entire rest of the lineup. Rally engines f*cking explode all the time. If they didn't they wouldn't need an entire team to make sure the vehicle was up and running and ready to race on track days. The WRX engine is tuned the same way all Sport Compact Economy cars are. For ECONOMY. 
The WRX is a quick car for the engine size but take it against a Muscle Car? Those cars with no turbos stock were able to round out a Quartermile in 12 seconds. Many of the cars could even do better. Now a WRX

Overall every car is built seperately and maintained differently so it's tough to say which Manufacturer will provide you with a better product but I will say this. Figure out what's inportant to you.

Acceleration
Fuel Economy
Comfort of Seating
Amount of Cargo Room
Stock Stereo Performance
Reliablity

I still feel that you must choose what you like most and then make a go of that but a true american muscle car is a bad idea if you are using it as a daily driver. A WRX isn't going to give you Comfort, Reliablity, fuel economy like a true economy car. You however have to make the decision of what you really like though. Having a car that can do 0-60 1 second faster than another car means little though. 
OMG this post turned out to be long. I'd be happy to give you all the advice in the world about cars because I do know quite a bit about them. Rank the traits I listed above for the car you want to buy and your total budget and if you are intrested I could produce for you half a dozen decent viable options. Also include the primary use for the vehicle. Include the largest things you will need to transport in the vehicle. How far an average trip for you is. The frequency of driving more than 30 minutes at a time. Lastly how long you need the vehicle to operate for you before you are going to buy a new vehicle. I will try and get back to you with vehicles in 24 hours. Peace


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I'm not sure about prices but see if you can find a turbo Mazda rx-7 . They're quick as f*ck and the almost perfect 50/50 weight distribution means they handle like a dream. The sound of that rotary at high RPMs is dead sexy too. The only problem with them is that you have to be damn sure the guy you're buying from kept up on his oil changes and that you do the same thing because it got a repuration for being unreliable thanks to people who don't change their oil and blow their apex seals as a result. Keep the oil changed and they're perfectly reliable and great cars.


 The RX7 is a really nice car but you will never find one in GOOD shape for less than $22,000-$24,000. You will have to pay good money to get it back up and running
If you replace the lines with HIgh quality silicone lines that don't fry and put in the new aftermarket seals they are quite a bit more reliable. However if you do go with one understand that if you push the boost up at all the Heat a Rotary produces causes your turbo to fail really really really quick.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

joefromcanada said:


> 1995 nissan 300zx twin turbo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 GORGEOUS CAR. If they weren't overpriced and Overweight there would be alot more of these on the road still







They are fun to drive


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah that is a heavy car. The definate problem with the WRX is that its really pushing the performance limits of its price when it was introduced.. so of course it is not as solid as the prelude. Im definately all about waiting for the right car... if i hadnt rushed into buying mine, i could have picked up the best looking heavily modded evo in norcal which is now for sale for 26K if anyone is intrested.. This car is ready to be featured in any import magazine.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

syd said:


> my ford contour was alot better then these civic hatches with tin can exhuasts rofl
> 
> cant wait 4 tha kitty


 It's true that many people take a stock engine and add a so called $300 performance exhaust and think there car is fast but did you miss the video of the CIVIC LX with the LSTEC Turbo that beat the stock Dodge VIper in the 1/4 Mile?
It's all about the car.

People buy the crappy civics don't do a engine swap or anything but add an exhaust or do practically nothing to the car.
Example

Stock Civic LX 127HP at the crank
Contour Sport with 2.5L V-6 is 170HP at the Crank. If you have the SVT then you have 200HP at the crank.

Now a Civic SI with Vtec is 160HP at the Crank
WIth a Performance Exhaust, Air Intake, Cam Gears, Headers, Fuel/Air Timing tuning with a company like Hondata that same car will produce a better power band, rev up to 8,000 RPM "400 more than stock because of upgraded springs" <Sport Contour is only 6250>, Weighs 600lbs less, 
Now if you factor that with what most owners do they are also going to have
Lightweight Rims to reduce unsprung weight and rotational mass, Short shifter for better shifts, Higher Compression PIstons and Cam Gears. The aftermarket is insane for Japanese cars because of how popular tuning them as become.

So in a sense yes you can take a Contour and beat a civic. However, why not make it fair though and put the Heavy Contour 4 Banger in the ring with nothing but the 125HP motor and no Variable valve timing, Low compression, Terrible Terrible Flow Head Flow, restrictive exhaust and top it all off with the terribly heavy weight. Some fight a Civic EX with 130HP and Vtec would have with it's Performance exhaust and CAI. It would ROCK YA. My GF has this exact Contour that we are talking about and I've driven many many many cars as I"m into the performance car scene and believe me, contour is at the bottem end.

<Don't flame me though> I have seen Modded SVT Contours that are quick. They are few and far between however and it's takes tremendous energy on the part of the owner and cost because all the parts have to be made custom for the car because it's 2.5L is not a heavily modded engine. I believe it only shares that engine with the High end Mystique.

<IF you could fit a Stang 5.0L underthe hood now that would be sweet.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Damn can people make a new thread, lol this thread is going forever.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Poseidon X said:


> yeah that is a heavy car. The definate problem with the WRX is that its really pushing the performance limits of its price when it was introduced.. so of course it is not as solid as the prelude. Im definately all about waiting for the right car... if i hadnt rushed into buying mine, i could have picked up the best looking heavily modded evo in norcal which is now for sale for 26K if anyone is intrested.. This car is ready to be featured in any import magazine.


 THe appeal of the WRX is there.

AWD so it's not as bad as some of the RWD cars in Winter.
Sedan so you can stuff your kids in back.
Great Performance for the money.
The seats are traditionally comfortable like a family car as opposed to other Cheap Rice Rockets.

I really really like the new LEGACY that came out. Tons of power and it looks pretty cool for once. God I just wish that Subaru could get there interior up to speed with the other leaders in the price segment. Judge my taste. If I had to pick a car similar to that and in the same price range I would go cheaper and pick up the Acura TSX. There are many cars that could destroy it in a Race but it's a very beautiful car "It's not Krazy Fast" but it's a very well built car that has one of the best Interiors in it's price range I've ever scence. The 2.4L Engine is actually nearly as fast as a BMW 3 Series 2.5L which is quite an accomplishment for Honda. BMW is not an easy company to keep up with. If you've ever driven the TSX too it's so much fun. It's a really great car. No wonder you can't find dealers that discount it much.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

The legacy does look like a solid platform for a car. Oh yeah.. and maybe we should be measuring the worth of a car just by its horsepower. Just because a car can beat something in a straight line doesnt mean its a better car. Compare the c6 corvette to the porshe 911. While for the price the c6 is certainly a very impressive value, it got absolutely owned on the skid pad.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

The suspension on the New VEtte was a huge step back for Chevy. It's a sad sight


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> The suspension on the New VEtte was a huge step back for Chevy. It's a sad sight


 lol leafsprings


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

either an s13(90-94) 240sx or a s14(96-98) 240sx and turbo the damn KA24!!!!!111

Add some body parts/upgrades, intake and exhaust and for around 18k you will have the baddest motherfuckin car on the block!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> either an s13(90-94) 240sx or a s14(96-98) 240sx and turbo the damn KA24!!!!!111
> 
> Add some body parts/upgrades, intake and exhaust and for around 18k you will have the baddest motherfuckin car on the block!


 thanks...i almost forgot about that car

I love how the 96-98 look...imo they are badass cars...i wil look around and keep it in mind

thaanks alot guys to all of u


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

l2ob said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > either an s13(90-94) 240sx or a s14(96-98) 240sx and turbo the damn KA24!!!!!111
> ...


 If you want you can put an s14 or s15 front end on the s13 and it looks absolutley amazing.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

crazyklown89 said:


> either an s13(90-94) 240sx or a s14(96-98) 240sx and turbo the damn KA24!!!!!111
> 
> Add some body parts/upgrades, intake and exhaust and for around 18k you will have the baddest motherfuckin car on the block!


Yes Turbo the K24. That way you can have a turbo'd wheezy truck motor in a goofy looking car. It's the same price to swap in a SR-20DET and it's faster. If you are going to spend that kind of money and put that kinda effort into the car for speed then you might as well do the Blown American Muscle Car. The muscle car without the blower would destroy the Silvia without even breaking a sweat. Silvia's are pretty neat little cars but a huge money pit. Now if you were going to put the RB26DETT Then I might be more inclined to agree the car had potential but it's still going to be super expensive. The Skyline motor swap is only about $1500 more. If you are going to go balls out might as well do it right.









Edit-> When I say $1500 I mean $1500 more than the cost of a S14-15 swap


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

KrazyCrusader said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > either an s13(90-94) 240sx or a s14(96-98) 240sx and turbo the damn KA24!!!!!111
> ...


 The RB26DETT and the SR20DET are illegal in a lot of states without some heavy modifications. In NY the SR20 is illegal no matter what...


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > either an s13(90-94) 240sx or a s14(96-98) 240sx and turbo the damn KA24!!!!!111
> ...


 i would get a muscle car....but it would have to be a newer one since it would have to be more reliable and i would have to see what my parents say.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

skyline motor? do you plan on passing admissions? and your talking a whole lot of money.. sounds like a pretty ridiculous undertaking. You can buy an evo Rs for 24K.. the RS is the ultimate performance car value. Faster then the MR and lighter...with 3 limited slips and extra cross braces. 0-60 in 4.3 seconds off the dealer floor and only 700 imported a year. when you consider all this engine swapping, brake upgrading, new suspenions etc.. seems pretty silly to shell it out unless you looking to build something thats one of a kind.

I think the vette doesnt know which direction its going.. seems like its in a penis contest with the viper. It should be going after the 911.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > either an s13(90-94) 240sx or a s14(96-98) 240sx and turbo the damn KA24!!!!!111
> ...


 ya the rb26dett is a really nice motor...i was just doing my research but it would be really expensive just to install it beacause not many people have done it and theres a lot of custom fabrication to be done

if i decided to get this car i would prob get a sr-20det or a rb25det


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

Get a used Subaru WRX. Hella Fast stock my roomate has one and he's put about 3 grand into the engine and he'll trash on an stock sti anyday.... lovin it!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

blackinWA said:


> Get a used Subaru WRX. Hella Fast stock my roomate has one and he's put about 3 grand into the engine and he'll trash on an stock sti anyday.... lovin it!


 ya thats an option if my best bud doesnt get one

right now im leaning towards a 98-99 mitsu gsx

or 
a 96-98 nissan 240


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

blackinWA said:


> Get a used Subaru WRX. Hella Fast stock my roomate has one and he's put about 3 grand into the engine and he'll trash on an stock sti anyday.... lovin it!


That's completely inaccurate.

$32,000 Stock STI
$26,000 Stock WRX

Ok Lets prove you wrong.. Pay attention now...

For $3000 what do you get? WEll the first thing you need to even come close to having the handling of the STI is you need Coilovers and you need Tires and Rims.
Tires and RIms
$1500
Coil Overs
$1000
Ok so $2500 of your money is already gone..... Ok then you could get an exhaust
$500 And you are out of money......... Wow. Give me an STI and let me race your friend. 
So you have a car that isn't factory tuned like the STI so you will never have the same responsivness and your steering ratio isn't as good plus you don't have the Inverted strut system.... Hmmmm

Ok then you have everything else I listed below. THis isn't even everything but I'm sure you will get the picture























Stock Subaru with $3000 vs

STI
STI has Variable Valve Timing








Type	2.5-Liter DOHC aluminum-alloy 16-valve 4-cylinder horizontally opposed Subaru Boxer engine with Active Valve Control System (AVCS). Sodium-filled exhaust valves. Iridium spark plugs. 
Horsepower	300 hp @ 6000 rpm 
Torque (lb.-ft.)	300 lb.-ft. @ 4000 rpm 
Far more potential and a much better built engine.

Suspension changes are vast. The STi is lowered 0.4 inches relative to the WRX and gets inverted struts at all four corners. The STi also has a quicker ratio steering, at 15.0:1 vs. the WRX's 16.5:1 ratio

Fully synchronized close-ratio 6-speed manual with clutch pedal-controlled starter interlock. The 5-Speed is a grinding shitbox.

Driver Controlled Center Differential (DCCD) AWD: Exclusive to the WRX STi. Features both manual and automatic modes, uses an electronically managed multi-plate transfer clutch in conjunction with a planetary gear-type center differential to control power distribution between the front and rear wheels. Normally, DCCD splits power 35% front and 65% rear. DCCD also features a helical-type limited-slip front differential and mechanical limited-slip rear differential. 
As opposed to no rear differential. Makes the car handle alot better.

Brembo performance brake system. 4-wheel disc, ventilated front and rear. 4-channel, 4-sensor Super Sport ABS with Electronic Brake-force Distribution (EBD). 
Compared to stock 4wheel gay disk brakes

17in Aftermarket quality Hawt Rims
225/45 R17 90W ultra high-performance.1

The Subaru WRX is not the car everyone makes it out to be. It's just like any other car. IF you take it stock and try to set the car up to be fast it's very expensive. The STI is a much more well rounded car and even if you said well it's $6,000 more you have to understand it's worth every cent. The modifications it has you can't add for less money in the aftermarket.

AWD system
Larger Engine 
Bigger Turbo
Bigger Intercooler
Better suspension
Better Looks
Better Drive train 6-speed.

I rest my case

Edit
Opps forgot you said the WRX would trash on the STI in your Thread.
How about this.
Know what you're talking about.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Sti take-offs- $450
sti take-offs

H6 rear rotor upgrade - $75
H6 rotors and brackets

Front ss lines and fluid- $150
front lines and fluid

Rear brakelines $75
rear ss lines

Front and rear hawk pads- $135
hawk pads

Utec $650
Utec

Modded stock injectors- free

Walbro fp- $60
walbro fp

20G- $650
20G

Gutted stock up-pipe- free

HKS down-pipe $100
hks down-pipe

TXS axleback with Stromung mid-pipe- $350
cat-back

That still leaves about $300 for a tune. The only other thing I'd add would be tires.

That's a combo that will walk a stock sti and most modded sti's for less than 3K.


----------



## wake2snow5 (Sep 21, 2003)

KrazyCrusader you should get your facts right. 
Scrappydoo i recognize you from clubwrx.net.

My buddy blackinwa was talking about buying a USED WRX for under $20k which is pretty easy now. Next he mentioned putting $3k into the engine not the suspension. Upgrade the injectors ($400 for some sti pinks), turbo ($700 for a VF34), exhaust ($900 for TurboXS stealthback and some uppipe), engine management ($400 for cobb's accessecu) and you have a fast f'n car with only $2,400 thrown into the engine. That is all new prices as well. I bought some used stuff and probably only threw down $1,900 into the engine. This setup can easily run low 13's and once in a while sub 13's. Do some of the suspension and brake mods that scrappydoo listed and you've got a sick ass WRX.

By the way the WRX also has AWD not just the STi. Granted the STi might be better, but the WRX isn't too far behind with some easy bolt ons. Basically both cars are sick and for the price and a few bolt ons are hella fast and can corner like there is no tomorrow. Plus you can fly though the snow with the AWD.

Krazy if you've got a wrx or sti then you can talk, but for now lets keep quiet.


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

thank you scrappy and wake2snow5


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

so if my friend gets the rex...then should i get a 1999 mitsu eclipse gsx? or a 1998 nissan 240sx?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Hey wake2snow5, is your screen-name the same on clubwrx? I post there occasionally, but I spend most of my time on Nasioc just cause thier tech sections are bigger.

l2ob- either would be fine. Once again, I gotta know what it's gong to be used for primarily, and if you can have alot of down-time. There are alot of options for you, but we gotta have somemore info on what your plans are.

Here's some tips for you. Decide what the focus of the car will be, wheather it will be a streetcar, dragcar, etc.

Come up with a plan before you buy the car. ie, what mods you want to do and in what order.

Buy the car but drive it stock for a month. That way you can figure out what you really don't like about the car and fix those things first.

Finally, find an online forum that's specific to your car and read, read, read.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

Bah! What's with all the domestic talk? Go European. Speed means nothing if the car can't handle well. To me at least.

I'd shoot for an older Audi or BMW. A friend of mine picked up a 98 BMW M3 for $15,000. If you could find an Audi S4 or even S6 in your price range that would own times a million.


----------



## wake2snow5 (Sep 21, 2003)

Scrappydoo my name is the same on clubwrx.net. I've got some other name on NASIOC, but I only head over there if i cannot find what I am looking for or to browse the classifieds.


----------



## wake2snow5 (Sep 21, 2003)

With a Suby you get both speed and handling, but not the luxurious quiet ride of a beemer.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

scrappydoo said:


> Here's some tips for you. Decide what the focus of the car will be, wheather it will be a streetcar, dragcar, etc.
> 
> Come up with a plan before you buy the car. ie, what mods you want to do and in what order.
> 
> Finally, find an online forum that's specific to your car and read, read, read.


 What i wanna do is basically just a street car that could be driven daily (im not looking for insane hp numbers). My plan is to keep it as simple as possible (body that is), i like the sleeper look, nice and clean is my style, nothing fancy.

I think im going to go with the gsx because it is awd and for a first car that would be better since its safer.

i think that the gsx is what im most likely gonna get...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

wake2snow5 said:


> With a Suby you get both speed and handling, but not the luxurious quiet ride of a beemer.


 bingo.. im not doubting the value of modding a wrx.. but there are plenty of advantages of why to go with the STi if your planning on doing plenty of work on the car.. for one thing, one is an sti and the other will always be a wrx.. not a bad thing, but for reputation and resell it means something. The STi suspension is pretty much worthless. When i was having my car worked on a gruppe-S there was an STi up there with 12K in suspension work. This guy had been oblierating everyone in his local autox... but nothing on that suspension was stock. Makes me wonder if a much more effecient way to go about it would be to pick up some top of the line zeals for the difference in price.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

The mods you described mean nothing to me. All the junk you said that you would put on too the car first of all would void your warranty. The stock STI has a great warranty. Next Tires and and light weight wheels would be the first thing that should be put onto the car. If all you are trying to impress is a Dyno fine but your driveablity is what count's. I'll take this modded WRX you just tried to impress upon me and i'll take an STI. Meet me on the AutoCross Track and get ready to be Served.

If you are satisfied with a WRX then fine. IT's a poor mans STI and always will be. Like Poseiden said. Yes you can add second hand parts to it but when you say it will walk an STI you are badly mistaken. If you've ever actually been to the races and watched what the modded cars to then you would understand. You are just going by what people you've never met on a forum tell you. Of course if you own the car you are going to be proud of it. You aren't even touching on the fact that the STI has more potential than a WRX ever will. Plus for you to even come close to touching the STI's times you'd have to totally beat the crap out of the car. The STI is made to be driven strong from the factory. Dollar for Dollar the STI is the better car. TO each their own. If you have a used WRX and are defending it because you are too poor to buy an STI that's fine. There were a ton of WRX's that the owners dumped to buy STI's so there are alot of them on the market now pretty reasonably. There are lots of cars that I'm too poor to buy but I would buy in a second. I'd be driving an M5 or a Boxter. I have a modded 1998 Acura Integra myself and I could sit here and tell you that you can buy an Integra for $6,000 build the engine to handle boost for less than $1500. Add a Turbo Kit for about $4000 and some of the Same types of parts you mentioned and with tuning you could walk the WRX too. I've driven so many cars that would eat my car alive that It's not even worth modding. I'll be picking up my M3 soon. The difference?

Reputation.. Maybe a bunch of Geeks that drive around in Rice Burners appreciate a WRX but nothing impresses like a BMW, Lexus or Mercedes. I would say if you had an Evo or STI that might get you some rep. Not a WRX with the mods you listed. If I rolled up on you and you bragged at me I'd laugh in your face as you ground your way through all gears.

Now to the Fella that is trying to determine what car to buy for $20,000... I asked what you were looking for in a car and you never answered it. I planned on offering you suggestions but without knowing what you want I can't. If all you are after is speed then buy a an Goat and build it up. Once you are done you will have more power then a WRX would for less money. You would also have REP because Muscle cars command alot of respect.

PS->WRX's Suck


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

l2ob said:


> scrappydoo said:
> 
> 
> > Here's some tips for you. Decide what the focus of the car will be, wheather it will be a streetcar, dragcar, etc.
> ...


 The GSX is a fantastic Car. Please do yourself a favor and have a Tech who knows Mit's really well look it over. There are a couple of tweaky things that can go wrong with the car and as long as the car is well maintained they run a really long time. You can also buy replacement engines affordably should the engine blow up. Which Gen Body style you looking at? You know you can add about 100hp for under $1,000 with that car?


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> l2ob said:
> 
> 
> > scrappydoo said:
> ...


im looking for a 1998-1999 they look so sexy to me









what do u do for around $1,000 to get 100hp? im very intrested


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

WTF!!! is this dam thread still going!!!!!

Holy crap!!!!!

umm... let it DIE allready!!!!

BTW... GN























or you could waste you money on a FWD drag car like me....

But I seriously DON'T RECOMEND IT!!!!


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

l2ob said:


> KrazyCrusader said:
> 
> 
> > l2ob said:
> ...


This is right out of a Power Pages from Import Tuner Magazine.
http://www.importtuner.com/tech/0311it_ppeclipse/index.html

I believe the stock car was an 1992 and had over 100,000 miles on it. It had an HKS Intake and I believe a N1 Style Exhaust. If you buy this car those are things you would do anyway. Make sure if the car has over 70,000 Miles you change the Timing Belt. I know that 100k is the usual but if you change it every 70k you reduce the risk to almost nothing. THese engines are notorious for breaking the belts at around 90k. If I knew of a Clean cheap Mits Convertible with the turbo factory I'd probably pick it up.

The Parts	
1 APEXi N1 Downpipe	$239.00 
2 HKS FCD	$150.00 
3 Holley 255lph fuel pump	$251.00	
MSRP total	$640.00

Baseline
183.6 HP
198.6Torque
This is after a good Tuneup on an aged car.

Apexi N1 Down Pipe
Peak 291HP
Peak 228 Torque

HKS Fuel Cut Defencer
Peak 267HP
Peak 252 Torque

These mods can be found for far less than $1000.

Edit Opps found the links First stuff done
http://www.importtuner.com/tech/0308it_pptalon/index.html
HKS POWER FLOW FILTER
APEXi N1 EXHAUST
HYPER GROUND WIRES
B Baseline	157.2 *	143.4	* 
1 HKS Power Flow	161.8	4.6	149.6	6.2 
2 APEXi N1 Exhaust	178.7 16.9	155.7	6.1 
3 Hyper Ground	184.0 5.3	172.1	16.4 
Final	184.0	26.8 172.1	28.7

Price of all the parts they used on the whole car is about $1600 Retail. Wholesale is about $1000. Your total gain would be 157HP->267. Gain of 110HP. That's crazy sh*t. That's why I said if I could get the Convertible I'd do it. I'm not even sure if they made Convertible GSX's LOL.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

KrazyCrusader said:


> The mods you described mean nothing to me. All the junk you said that you would put on too the car first of all would void your warranty. The stock STI has a great warranty. Next Tires and and light weight wheels would be the first thing that should be put onto the car. If all you are trying to impress is a Dyno fine but your driveablity is what count's. I'll take this modded WRX you just tried to impress upon me and i'll take an STI. Meet me on the AutoCross Track and get ready to be Served.
> 
> If you are satisfied with a WRX then fine. IT's a poor mans STI and always will be. Like Poseiden said. Yes you can add second hand parts to it but when you say it will walk an STI you are badly mistaken. If you've ever actually been to the races and watched what the modded cars to then you would understand. You are just going by what people you've never met on a forum tell you. Of course if you own the car you are going to be proud of it. You aren't even touching on the fact that the STI has more potential than a WRX ever will. Plus for you to even come close to touching the STI's times you'd have to totally beat the crap out of the car. The STI is made to be driven strong from the factory. Dollar for Dollar the STI is the better car. TO each their own. If you have a used WRX and are defending it because you are too poor to buy an STI that's fine. There were a ton of WRX's that the owners dumped to buy STI's so there are alot of them on the market now pretty reasonably. There are lots of cars that I'm too poor to buy but I would buy in a second. I'd be driving an M5 or a Boxter. I have a modded 1998 Acura Integra myself and I could sit here and tell you that you can buy an Integra for $6,000 build the engine to handle boost for less than $1500. Add a Turbo Kit for about $4000 and some of the Same types of parts you mentioned and with tuning you could walk the WRX too. I've driven so many cars that would eat my car alive that It's not even worth modding. I'll be picking up my M3 soon. The difference?
> 
> ...


 You don't have a clue what you're talking about. I don't feel like getting into it with you here. I can't believe I'm argueing car stuff on a fish board. If you want to hash it out look me up on Nasioc.com.


----------



## wake2snow5 (Sep 21, 2003)

LOL.... ohh man this is rediculous... the guy was looking for a fast car under 20k and we suggested a wrx and listed some inexpensive mods to make it faster than an sti not handle like one. then you have to go crazy and say we are stupid and that he should buy an sti. the sti is over 20k so why even mention it... goodbye i am done.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

in his price range... im still saying WRX or GN.. if you want to smoke people at stop lights and have fun in high speed turns get the wrx.. if you wanna be able to all out drag race get hte gn


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I know what the guy was saying. If you read back through my posts and don't get my point you never will. I guess in school this explains why you failed your reading comprehension tests. I give up on trying to make a point. You will never get it.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

again


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

> Now to the Fella that is trying to determine what car to buy for $20,000... I asked what you were looking for in a car and you never answered it. I planned on offering you suggestions but without knowing what you want I can't. If all you are after is speed then buy a an Goat and build it up. Once you are done you will have more power then a WRX would for less money. You would also have REP because Muscle cars command alot of respect.


yeah.. they command lots of respect, so today i have one of those golden chances come up.. i pull up right along side this ridiculous 76 camaro (not sure the exact year).. this car is completely modded out... ridiculous exhaust, very solid sounding car.. of course he is looking for trouble. I wasnt sure if he was going to do anything or not.. so we just start rolling side by side and he tries to floor it...i had about a 1 1/2 second delay and in less then 3 seconds and 100 feet he was well in the rearview mirror.. probably 3-4 car lengths. I really couldnt help myself... this guys car was just to ridiculous not to burn him with my 4 banger.


----------



## blackinWA (Dec 4, 2003)

just a little quote

"arguing on the internet is like running in the special olympics, even if you win you're still retarded..."

I didn't want to start a huge ass argument here. i was just givin my opinion krazy...


----------



## wake2snow5 (Sep 21, 2003)

KrazyCrusader said:


> There are lots of cars that I'm too poor to buy but I would buy in a second. I'd be driving an M5 or a Boxter.
> 
> PS->WRX's Suck


 The boxster is the poor mans porsche dude.







It always will be too. I do admit that the STi is awesome and better than the WRX, but for not too much money the WRX is a sick car. I bought my car new and when I bought it, the STi was unavailable. It came to the US in 2004. If you would have passed the reading comprehension tests you could see that I am trying to help a guy out letting him know that he can modify a used WRX to make it faster than a stock STi for under $20k. If I had the money right now I would trade my car in for a STi, but college comes first.

PS-> Acura Integra's suck ass and you don't know sh*t about subarus other than what you can copy and paste from the internet.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah tru aint nothing like AWD with a lil spool inside. i personally had a 03 turbo'd nissan sentra haha gotta luv the spin out of a fwd. my car days are behind me and im in the process of puttin the car back to stock. and whos the guy that said put an tt rb motor into a 240??? ya that motor is sweet as hell but the weight distribution isnt the best on that if u wanna go nissan get a fully built sr20det motor and throw on a sc61 . that was my original plan till i found out how broke i am







but yeah wrx are beautiful cars and demand respect.. id luv to see an sti and evo go at it.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

wake2snow5 said:


> KrazyCrusader said:
> 
> 
> > There are lots of cars that I'm too poor to buy but I would buy in a second. I'd be driving an M5 or a Boxter.
> ...











<Sniffle> it really hurts because you told me that my daily driver sucks ass. I'm in sales and use my car as an economy car not a "Street Race Car"I get 38MPG on the Freeway and it has never ever needed anything except factory scheduled maintenence. When I have 250,000 MIles on it and it's 10 Yr's old and your engine which you think is so great has been blown up , you've gone through 3 Turbo Rebuilds and you've rebuilt your Tranny 2 times then you will agree with me... Your engine is nothing more than a Boat Anchor. In my prior Threads I explained everything very simple. I said WRX's are cool but they require service because someone said they were bulletproof. THen someone said that for $3000 they would own a STI. That's just not a fact. Then I got hounded for knowing nothing about WRX's. Fact is I do and I was just trying to point out the facts about the cars. I don't really care what you think. I'm sure you don't care what I think either. So

Hate on Integra's all you want. 
WRX's are chick cars anyway.


----------



## wake2snow5 (Sep 21, 2003)

You first said that WRX's suck. My WRX is also my daily driver that I enjoy driving and tinkering around with. We both were pointing out facts about these cars and then you got on a tangent about how much worse the WRX is than an STi because my buddy said that my car could trash on an STi. I believe he was referring to speed wise. I noted that the STi is a better car, but you kept on. Well I guess enough is enough and now I must continue to write a paper.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)




----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Filo said:


>





Filo said:


>


X 1,000,000

For real!!!!

This thread is a pissing match now.... A WASTE of bandwith....


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)




----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

It turned into a pissing match because KrazyCrusader is spreading misconceptions.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

DAMNIT just get a freaking Dodge Charger, buy a 502 CI $5000 crate motor and freakin TEAR IT UP!!!!!!!!


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

lolm aite guys i think this topic has been open for quite a while now...

Mods time to close it up? theres some tension that is buidling up and ...lets just leave it at that...









THANKS TO ALL WHO HELPED ME AND EDUCATED ME ON WHAT I SHOULD LOOK FOR.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

If you've got your heart set on a 2G GSX do your homework on crankwalk. Some people think it's bs, but others think it's a legitimate concern. My friend Jeff popped 2 engines from crankwalk. The second engine was completly stock. So personally I'd do a 1G swap into that 2G you want. But the choice is yours. I don't think it's worth dumping money into an engine that has a good chance of getting crankwalk.


----------



## wake2snow5 (Sep 21, 2003)

LOL... I think this thread tripled my post count!!!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

if not for the wrx... we wouldnt have the evo or Sti.. so what came first.. The WRX is the founding father of the new rally import scene


----------

